
How to force yourself to truly validate an MVP? - rolfic
We are starting out with a new product. Of course full of ideas and assumptions. It&#x27;s even a struggle to come up with a landing page version for validation.<p>How perfect should the landing page be?
======
sharemywin
I would put something up and try to get someone to fill it out. I ran some
national google ads with a landing page I was testing and was able to get a
lead in about 15 minutes. And was able to get rough idea of lead costs. You
don't have to keep it up it just gives you a better idea of numbers. then keep
adding to your sign up funnel. and go from there. maybe add a survey at the
end with a 6 mo free offer or something to keep incorporating feedback and
building a list of initial trial customers. I wouldn't spend a lot of money on
advertising <$100-$500 until you have something people can use.

If your disagreeing then build the easiest, cheapest version to test the
disagreement.

